# HR 34 Overheating



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Oops. I meant to say HR 24.

Having some issues with my HR 24 tonight. Hoping someone might have some insight as to what's happening here. Earlier tonight, the receiver became unresponsive to remote control commands as we were trying to delete a program we had just watched. I did a red button reset and it came back on and everything was fine. About an hour later I turned it back on to watch something and there was a message saying the receiver was too hot and would automatically turn itself off, which it did momentarily. It came back up with the message "Your satellite box is over the temp limit. Max safe operating temp is 60 c. Box temp at boot is 65 c." But when I touched the receiver it didn't seem unusually hot to me. And there are no obstructions. And I've never had this problem before. Is my HR 34 losing it or what? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Go to Menu/Settings/Sys Info and Test and select More Sys Info in lower right corner.
You will see temp in the listing.

My HR24-200 is out in the open and is at 118F.
If yours reads higher out in open and has no heat around it, then something inside is wrong.

If in a cabinet, it needs better ventilation


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shendley said:


> Oops. I meant to say HR 24.
> d
> Having some issues with my HR 24 tonight. Hoping someone might have some insight as to what's happening here. Earlier tonight, the receiver became unresponsive to remote control commands as we were trying to delete a program we had just watched. I did a red button reset and it came back on and everything was fine. About an hour later I turned it back on to watch something and there was a message saying the receiver was too hot and would automatically turn itself off, which it did momentarily. It came back up with the message "Your satellite box is over the temp limit. Max safe operating temp is 60 c. Box temp at boot is 65 c." But when I touched the receiver it didn't seem unusually hot to me. And there are no obstructions. And I've never had this problem before. Is my HR 34 losing it or what?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated!


Sounds like your fan stopped working. I've been inside two 24-100s (I'm assuming from your sig that's the model you're talking about) and I don't think you can see the fan without taking the top off. Replacing the fan is really easy. That's assuming you own the 24-100, of course.

Rich


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I was thinking it was probably the fan as well. I called Directv about it last night and they said to unplug it and let it sit a few minutes before turning it back on. That enabled it to come back without the screen letting it cool down. But the temp was still pretty high (133 F). They suggested replacing it. Interestingly, both the tech person I was speaking with and her supervisor said Directv would guarantee me another 24 as a replacement. I was really surprised by that. Has Directv changed their policy on replacement receivers? I thought they would never specify a particular receiver unless you had whole home.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe at this point they do try to replace a 24 with a 24 when possible.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

That's good to know. After leaving the dvr unplugged all night, just watched a couple of hours of recorded tv. Temp went from 79 when I first powered it up to 120 an hour later and 131 two hours later. I wished I owned it so I could just open it up and replace the fan. Always hate to lose recordings when a dvr dies.



dpeters11 said:


> I believe at this point they do try to replace a 24 with a 24 when possible.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

dpeters11;3195924 said:


> I believe at this point they do try to replace a 24 with a 24 when possible.


A 24 is replaced with a 24 only now. There is no other option.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep, it's the fan. Watching tv tonight for a couple of hours and the temp only got up to 108 F. And I can hear the fan going again. Must be some sort of short. I really wish I could just open up that box and have a look.


----------

